# Collard greens too salty, help!



## dantin (Jan 1, 2010)

What do you do when you make collards and have made them too salty?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 1, 2010)

All I can think of is add some sort of acid...either lemon or even rice vinegar.  White vinegar is the traditional vinegar of choice...rice vinegar is a tad less harsh.  The only other thing I can suggest is to rinse them off and re-flavor.  Try adding a bit of olive oil too.  Without cooking more collarss with no salt, these is your only options.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 1, 2010)

Maybe it's just the pot-likker that's too salty....Pour some off...add water and additional meat seasoning...Might work!!!

Luck!


----------



## HNLute (Jan 7, 2010)

And...don't forget, Collard Greens are HIGH in Potassium Chloride and thus taste "salty" all by themselves.  Infact cooking greens (most have the same characteristic) will impart a slight saltiness to plain water when boiled.  So salt greens very lightly IF AT ALL for best results and flavor right at the last for proper results.
Good Luck and Good Cooking!


----------



## gerryu (May 5, 2015)

*remove salt*

Old Polish trick - put in a few big cabbage leaves or a peeled potato, for 10-15 minutes at very low simmer then remove; or use small handful of cooked or canned black or cannelini beans, well rinsed before adding, and you can leave them in.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 11, 2015)

Potatoes don't remove salt, sorry.

That's a myth that's been long disproven.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 11, 2015)

Just rinse them under running water!


----------

